# DVD burner



## paulierocker1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I just found this site and wanted to know if anyone out there could help me out. I used to subscribe to Cox cable. When I wanted to clear some of the movies off the DVR ,I'd burn them with the DVD burner and put them aside. The movie didn't record in HD, but I still had the movie and the DVR space.
I can't seem to figure out how to do this Direct TV. I get sound ,but no picture. Can anyone give me an idea as to why it's not working ?
Thanks, Paulierocker1


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

What model DVR do you have and how are you connecting it? It sounds like either you have a bad video connection, or, your DVD recorder is interpreting the signal as having MacroVision protection. Most channels don't have MacroVision, but it can exist on premium channels and PPV movies. Also, some DVD recorders are more susceptible to thinking there is MacroVision when it's mot really there.


----------

